# شركة بدر الدين للبترول



## مهندس أيمن حسن (29 يونيو 2009)

ان شاء الله هطلع تدريب تبع شركة بدر الدين للبترول فى شهر 7

بس لسة معرفش الموقع بالضبط هيبقى فين 

يا ريت لو حد طلع التدريب قبل كدة يقولى اية نظامة و الشركة بتطلع تدريب لمواقع اية؟؟


----------



## درش كوكو (30 يونيو 2009)

هتتطلع فى الصحراء الغربيه هتقعد فى بدر الدين سبع ايام اكل ومرعه واهو لو عايز تتعلم هيعلموك مش عايز تتعلم براحتك محدش هيقولك تعالى اعلمك عشان خاطرى دى حاجه ترجعلك بقى نصيحه منى استفيد بجد واسال ع كل حاجه المهم متقلقش دى حاجه كويسه بس بشرط متاخدهاش انك طالع تصيف وتروح تاكل وتشرب وسبورت اريا وتقضيها ز اه على فكره هتاخد 2.5 جنيه ونصف فى اليوم يعنى بتاع 18 جنيه كده حلون تجيب بيهم ربع كيلو لحمه لما ترجع لان كل حاجه هناك ببلاش وابو بلاش كتر منه بس خلاص


----------



## نهلة رشدى (30 يونيو 2009)

انا geochemist و عايزة اعرف توقيت امتحانات شركات البترول للتعين


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (30 يونيو 2009)

شكرا يا درش 

بس هما قالولى التدريب 15 يوم 

يا ريت بس لو تعرف نظام اليوم عامل ازاى قلى

لانى سمعت ان التدريب من 7 الصبح ل 7 بليل

و دى اول مرة ليا اطلع تدريب تبع بدر فمعرفش نظامهم


----------



## traaaa (5 يوليو 2009)

انا محاسب حد يعرف ممكن استغل فى بدر الدين ولا لا ولو اشتغلت المرتبات ظروفها اية كويسة ولا تعبانة ؟


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (5 يوليو 2009)

> انا محاسب حد يعرف ممكن استغل فى بدر الدين ولا لا ولو اشتغلت المرتبات ظروفها اية كويسة ولا تعبانة ؟



اكيد ممكن تشتغل بس لو معاك واسطة هتلخص على نفسك كتير روح و قدم الcv

و موضوع المرتب معرفش بصراحة بس هيبقى كويس لان دة المعروف عن شركات البترول


----------



## traaaa (7 يوليو 2009)

مش كل شركات البترول مرتباتها انا فى بتروتريد شركة خدمات شركة تعبانة ومرتبها 500 جنية فى الشهر هى شركة خدمات . ياترى الموضوع عامل اذاى مع بدر الدين؟


----------



## eng.omnia (29 أغسطس 2009)

سلام عليكم : أنا لسة متخرجة السنة دي من هندسة عين شمس قسم ميكانيكا قوة وسمعت ان شركة بدر الدين طلبة مهندسين . فعايزة أروح اقدم بس مش عارفة المفروض آخد ال cv بس الأول ولا إيه بظبط وهادم في الشركة نفسها ولا ببعت ال cv الأول عالنت يا ريت لو حد شغال فيها وعنده معلومات يفدني وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (30 أغسطس 2009)

> ياترى الموضوع عامل اذاى مع بدر الدين؟


مرتب بدر الدين بعد سنة بيبقى حوالى 3500 بس حوافزهم حلوة اوبييييي




> سلام عليكم : أنا لسة متخرجة السنة دي من هندسة عين شمس قسم ميكانيكا قوة وسمعت ان شركة بدر الدين طلبة مهندسين . فعايزة أروح اقدم بس مش عارفة المفروض آخد ال cv بس الأول ولا إيه بظبط وهادم في الشركة نفسها ولا ببعت ال cv الأول عالنت يا ريت لو حد شغال فيها وعنده معلومات يفدني وجزاكم الله خيرا




و عليكم السلام

يفضل انك تخدى ال CV و هناك هيدوكى application تملية

مكان التقديم بيبقى فى مقر الشركة قدام الكلية الحربية(بوابة 8)


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (30 أغسطس 2009)

و نصيحة لو بعد كدة عايزة تبعنى حاجة بلاش الايميل

احسن حاجة تروحى تقدمى الكف بنفسك و هناك هتكلى بيانات عندك

او تبعتى فاكس

الايميل اخر حاجة بتتشاف 

و ربنا معاكى


----------



## shokoko (22 سبتمبر 2009)

كنت عايز حد يقولى افضل شركات البترول فى مصر بالنسبه لمهندس كهرباء قوى
والمرتبات كام ارجو الرد سريعا


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (12 يناير 2010)

> كنت عايز حد يقولى افضل شركات البترول فى مصر بالنسبه لمهندس كهرباء قوى
> والمرتبات كام ارجو الرد سريعا



والله هو افضل الشركات عامة هى جازكو و بتروبل وانبى و المرتبات حسب خبرتك بس البداية بتكون حوالى 1500


----------



## $eng.nesma$ (2 ديسمبر 2011)

لو سمحت ممكن اعرف اذا كان فى تدريب للبنات فى شركات البترول ولا لاء ؟


----------



## engaway (10 ديسمبر 2011)

$eng.nesma$ قال:


> لو سمحت ممكن اعرف اذا كان فى تدريب للبنات فى شركات البترول ولا لاء ؟


اها فى اكيد وحسب واسطتك وبيدربوا فالشركات بس اوفس مكاتب يعنى ففرع الشركة نفسها مش فالحقل يعنى


----------

